# Is this One of You Guys?



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Pogobill and I were pondering this question in a post earlier today.... Is this one of you guys? There seems to be a few of us on this Forum that may well fall into this category, and it would be nice to know for future reference.... 

Bat Crap Crazy with Mechanical Skills


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Not me but it would be a fun ride


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

LouNY said:


> Not me but it would be a fun ride


This from a guy that just yesterday was suggesting putting a 1300 V4 Yamaha engine in a lawn mower chassis??? Come on Lou.... You were one of the first guys I suspected


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

What is that engine?? It sure gets hot!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> What is that engine?? It sure gets hot!!


It gets hot!!..... That's what you noticed?? Did that mad scientist/crazed look in the guys eyes, or that pressurized fuel canister mounted 12" from that white hot engine not catch your attention???

Yep.... Now, I suspect you've also done "crazy" exactly like that before. Good to know, I'm officially adding you to the list I'm making


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> What is that engine?? It sure gets hot!!


It appears to be a "tri-pack" of pulse jet engines. You can buy them on E-bay, but it looks like he made these, or at least fabricated the "stack"....... Post a link if anybody finds a good price, this has got me doin' some thinkin'


----------

